# Crank Pulley



## partsmankevin (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm looking for an auxiliary crank pulley & spacer to fit my 1994 Chevrolet K2500 w/350 V-8. I'm trying to mount a belt driven hydraluic pump. Anyone have any ideas were I could purchase one. Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Little Jay's Auto Repair 
210 North Main Street 
Brewer, ME 04412 
207-989-6134 

I bought parts from them when I was outfitting my rig. ('85 CJ-7) They deal in used plow parts & equipment. They're located a couple hours from me, and had no problem shipping my order. I highly recommend them.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## partsmankevin (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for the information Jeff. I'll give them a try. Kevin


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

partsmankevin said:


> I'm looking for an auxiliary crank pulley & spacer to fit my 1994 Chevrolet K2500 w/350 V-8. I'm trying to mount a belt driven hydraluic pump. Anyone have any ideas were I could purchase one. Thanks for any help you can give me!


 Kevin--why bother looking for a CRANK Pully! Run It Off Your FAN--Water Pump! all You need Is One belt drive!--&If? YOU don*t have An Extra pully on Your Fan or Water Pump? ONE?--GO to a Salvage Yard & get ONE Off any Big Chevy Truck! & It will Bolt Right ON! & Save Yourself some Bucks!--& Heres the GOOD Points!--Won*t get Clogged UP w/SNOW!--as IT will Be Higher--& Not way Down on the CRANK--Shoter Belt Need! to Drive IT!--Ole JIM--


----------

